# Adobe After Effects CS4 Text auf Hintergrund



## STF-DIR (7. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem in After Effects ( AE ) und hoffe ich kann es so rüber bringen das Ihr auch wisst was ich suche 

Beispiel:
Also ich habe einen weißen Hintergrund und daruaf etwa in der Mitte eine Elypse oder nen Kreis, egal, jedenfalls ist der mit schwarz gefüllt.

Nun hab ich einen Text der von untern nach oben verschoben werden soll.
Soweit so gut, das hab ich hinbekommen 

Das Problem ist das ich jetzt möchte das der Text, wenn er sich über dem schwarz der Elypse befindet utomatisch weiß wird so das man ihn noch lesen kann.

Wie mach ich das ?
Matthias

Ps.: die grafik hab ich schnell mal mit Paint gemacht. Das Prinzip sollte klar sein. Der hintergrund von dem Text ist natürlich durchsichtig


----------



## oskar55 (7. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich würde zwei Texte erstellen, einen mit schwarzer Schrift und einen mir einer
weißen. Die weiße liegt hinter der schwarzen Schrift. Die schwarze Schrift wird im Bereich der Ellipse ausmaskiert, so daß hier die
weiße Schrift erscheint.

Gruß
Oskar


----------



## STF-DIR (7. März 2009)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort.

So hab ich es jetzt in Photoshop hinbekommen.
Leider hab ich mit AE noch nicht so viel erfahrung.

Kannst Du mir beschreiben wie ich das mache ?

Ich wär Dir sehr dankbar.

Matthias


----------



## oskar55 (8. März 2009)

Hallo,

einfach eine Komposition mit folgenden Ebenen machen:
1. Ebene = eine Farbfläche mit einer Maske, wie die schwarze Ellipse
2. Ebene = Text mit schwarzer Schrift, Position animiert, so daß die Schrift sich nach oben  bewegt
3. Ebene = Kopie der Ebene 2, Schriftfarbe auf weiß geändert
4. Ebene= Hintergrund mit der schwarzen Ellipse

Jetzt nur noch bei Ebene 2, im Kompositionsfenster, unter  Modi "BewMas" auf  "Alpha Matte" stellen.
Falls die Modi nicht zu sehen sind, ganz links unten mit "Ebenenmodi"
aufklappen.

Gruß
Oskar


----------



## chmee (8. März 2009)

1. Dupliziere die Ellipse.
2. Erstelle ein Adjustment-Layer und dort wende den Negative/Invertieren-Effekt an
3. Wende die kopierte Ellipsen-Ebene(1.) als Maske auf den Adjustmentlayer(2.) an.

Vorteil : Wenn Du den Text änderst, musst Du nicht 2 Texte bearbeiten und beim Verschieben des Textes musst Du nicht 2 Ebenen bewegen.

mfg chmee


----------

